# 6x6x6 cube petition



## Davepencilguin (Oct 30, 2007)

Someone started a petition to get 6x6x6 cubes mass produced:

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/rubiks6x6


Support the cause!


----------



## pjk (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, that site is loaded with popups.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 30, 2007)

petitiononline.com is better.

But honestly, petitions for trivial things such as this rarely do anything.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 30, 2007)

> Many rubik's fans know that "supercubes" up to the 11x11 exist
> 6x6 cubes are sold in Russia, so why not everywhere else?


Umm, what?


----------



## Karthik (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow.Even I didn't know that.Can some one confirm?


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't sign. 
I solved a 6x6 and a 7x7 once, that's more than enough to enable me to wait for 1 year.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

Once was not enough for me. I love big cubes!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Instead of supporting a poll of somebody who just likes to create/spread lies, I recommend reading this:
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8076


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, I read it , (eventhough I wasn't allowed to because I already signed the petition.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2007)

For clarification, is Uwe putting out his own designs, or just selling Olympic Cubes? Apparently Olympic Cubes are going to come out soon (what I've heard through the grapevine) and I was just wondering. $60 is a little much but I would think low 50s would be more reasonable.


----------



## pjk (Oct 31, 2007)

$60 shipped would be fine with me.


----------



## Grintoth (Nov 19, 2007)

I started that petition a couple of weeks ago. It's cool to see it on forums and such already. There is a rubik's 11x11
http://www.olympicube.com/#11
Anyway, keep signing, spread the word. Thanks for the support!


----------

